
Nations with Mandatory TB Vaccines Show Fewer Coronavirus Deaths - m_j_g
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-02/fewer-coronavirus-deaths-seen-in-countries-that-mandate-tb-vaccine
======
m_j_g
original study :
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v1)

